# [SOLVED] Modem randomly loses connection for a few seconds!



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey guys!
I'm back with another mystery and hopefully you guys can help me like you always do 
Basically my modem will randomly disconnect (all the lights shut down expect for the power one) for 2-3 seconds max and it happens just at a random time. When I'm on my PC I barely notice cause I'm not consistently loading something up. However, when I'm gaming (PS3) it's really frustrating because I will always get disconnected. The router is working fine and my PS3 is connected by wire. What should I do? Can it be my internet provider?

Thanks,
-FCO


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Modem randomly loses connection for a few seconds!*

Post the make/model of the modem.

What ISP are you using?


----------



## Knightp25 (Apr 29, 2012)

Had similiar issue with a linksys router, ended up buying a new one to solve the issue

Also maybe your modem is going bad


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Modem randomly loses connection for a few seconds!*

I live in Brazil so you may not know the ISP which is Net. And the modem is an Arris one. Here's the one on their website but I think I have the older version or something: ARRIS : Touchstone® Multiline E-MTA TM608

-FCO


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Modem randomly loses connection for a few seconds!*

Is your modem supplied by your ISP?


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Modem randomly loses connection for a few seconds!*

Yeah when I bought my internet plan they provided everything.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Modem randomly loses connection for a few seconds!*

See if you can access the modem diagnostics page. (use link below)

Post a screenshot or post the information from the status page.

http://192.168.100.1

Normally with these models if you are loosing all light but power the modem has lost sync and trying to find the channels/frequency again

This is usually due to signal issue. I would suggest contacting the ISP


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Modem randomly loses connection for a few seconds!*

1. Have your ISP details to hand your PPoE or PPoA settings and username and password etc.

2. Try resetting your modem and then re-configuring from scratch with your ISP details.

Check for stable internet connectivity.F 

3. Update the modem to the latest firmware.

IF the above do not improve things contact your ISP and get them to do some line qualtiy tests and check the modem logs and possibly replace the modem as it may be faulty.


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Modem randomly loses connection for a few seconds!*

I'm going to contact my ISP soon so let's keep this on hold for now. But here's the screenshot: http://gyazo.com/439cc2b010b5a1224942ff9766272de2.png?1340289579

I'll post again when we've seen some results, they have good costumer service. If it's fixed I'll tell you guys what was the problem!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Your Upstream Freq/Power is too high causing the modem to loose connection ISP will have to resolve


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Modem randomly loses connection for a few seconds!*

No problem let us know how it goes and thanks for posting back.


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Modem randomly loses connection for a few seconds!*

Hey guys, I was on 1 month Euro trip and it was great 
So now that I'm back I maybe thought the problem could have stopped by itself but it didn't. I'm going to contact my ISP but I want to know exactly what to tell them so the problem is fixed as fast and as effectively as possible.
According to makinu my "Upstream Freq/Power is too high". Do I just say that to them, or are there other details I could add?

Thanks,
-FCO


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Modem randomly loses connection for a few seconds!*

Just explain to them the problem that you are having and they should be able to diagnose the issue, hopefully.


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Modem randomly loses connection for a few seconds!*

Hey guys! They came by and changed the modem to a new one. The one I had was really old and starting to mess up 

Thanks a lot for helping me out


----------

